
Ask HN: What tools are you using to keep notes on research papers? - mdhoward
Currently I am using evernote to keep notes and thoughts on papers I read on arxiv. What are you guys using and for what reason ?
======
wannabebarista
I use Trello. Being able to link between cards/papers is the selling point for
me.

------
gomangogo
I use Mendeley but I struggle to maintain a good noting higyene

